
Show HN: LiveDive – JS-Based Website UX Testing and User Interview Tool - mmorris
https://livedive.co
======
mmorris
With LiveDive, you install a JS snippet on your website or web app and you can
talk with your users/visitors via audio or video calls (using WebRTC) and
watch them use your website live with no browser plug-ins or apps for your
visitors to install.

It's the insanely easy way to do live remote UX Testing and User Interviews.

